# Do protein from carbs count??



## ExLe (Aug 14, 2011)

Do you guys count the protein from your carbs for your daily protein needs? I have heard some say they count if you eat them with a protein source (chicken,steak,eggs) and others say they don't count because they are not complete.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Aug 14, 2011)

I don't count. 99.99999% of people I know doesn't count also.


----------



## judojosh (Aug 14, 2011)

Protein is protein. You can count them or don't, it really won't make much of a difference. If you don't count them and only count meats then you will kist have a little extra protein in your diet which isn't a bad thing. If you do count them then you would still get enough protein as long as you are hitting your goals. Most people don't count them since it is easier to keep track of your intake if you are mentally tracking your macros and calories. 

Why would it matter if the protein is complete or not?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Aug 14, 2011)

I don't count them either


----------



## the_warchief (Aug 14, 2011)

Sounds like a little broscience. No matter what the source of carbohydrate, you will still count the protein content that is in it.


----------



## lemon_ (Aug 14, 2011)

Protein is protein and it's treated like protein in our body.


----------



## sassy69 (Aug 14, 2011)

You can go two routes - count everything or just count the primary content of the food you're eating - it all sort of comes out as a wash.


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Aug 14, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> You can go two routes - count everything or just count the primary content of the food you're eating - it all sort of comes out as a wash.



This^

if you count it you know exactly what you're getting in, but remember your digestive system isnt perfect so you arent going to utilize 100% anyway. If you don't count them you're getting a little extra protein from these marginally important amounts - so it will really only give you a bit of extra growth/repair if anything - very unlikely that these small amounts would really effect fat gain or loss.


----------



## sassy69 (Aug 14, 2011)

ScottyMac710 said:


> This^
> 
> if you count it you know exactly what you're getting in, but remember your digestive system isnt perfect so you arent going to utilize 100% anyway. If you don't count them you're getting a little extra protein from these marginally important amounts - so it will really only give you a bit of extra growth/repair if anything - very unlikely that these small amounts would really effect fat gain or loss.



For some real-life context- I've worked w/ several different trainers over the years - from experienced 'industry gurus' to IFBB pros. Most of them count everything. However the one guy I"m working w/ now only counts the primary macronutrient of the particular food and doesn't get hung up on the minor macros in it. And this guy consistently brings in people w/ the tightest conditioning I've ever seem. THIS is what I hired him for. In practical application, if he's not hung up on exactness (as far as we can measure - which is still not perfect), then I don't feel its that important to get hung up on. His conditioning is spot on every time - for all different sorts of body types, all different levels of experience and all different ages.


----------



## SuperLift (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't count them just for the sake of it being easier to keep track of in my head.


----------



## ExLe (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I'm not going to count them for my daily to make sure I get all the protein needed. The extra protein can only help!!


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Aug 15, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> For some real-life context- I've worked w/ several different trainers over the years - from experienced 'industry gurus' to IFBB pros. Most of them count everything. However the one guy I"m working w/ now only counts the primary macronutrient of the particular food and doesn't get hung up on the minor macros in it. And this guy consistently brings in people w/ the tightest conditioning I've ever seem. THIS is what I hired him for. In practical application, if he's not hung up on exactness (as far as we can measure - which is still not perfect), then I don't feel its that important to get hung up on. His conditioning is spot on every time - for all different sorts of body types, all different levels of experience and all different ages.



very interesting to know and good to have insight from you as you have  practical experience with this from trainers. My personal experience is similar to what you're saying your current trainer pays attention to - if i track and count every gram and every calorie i find that it is not only more work, but i have had WORSE results from doing this than sticking to basic macronutrient counting (i.e. 14g complex carbs in a slice of my bread, and i dont give a shit about the 4g of protein)


----------



## the_warchief (Aug 16, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> For some real-life context- I've worked w/ several different trainers over the years - from experienced 'industry gurus' to IFBB pros. Most of them count everything. However the one guy I"m working w/ now only counts the primary macronutrient of the particular food and doesn't get hung up on the minor macros in it. And this guy consistently brings in people w/ the tightest conditioning I've ever seem. THIS is what I hired him for. In practical application, if he's not hung up on exactness (as far as we can measure - which is still not perfect), then I don't feel its that important to get hung up on. His conditioning is spot on every time - for all different sorts of body types, all different levels of experience and all different ages.


 
Im sure that can be useful for the offseason due to the amount of excess calories needed to build, but what about pre-contest? With my trainer we worked with hitting my macros by at least 5 grams daily, that was the goal. What about foods that are primarily 1 macronutrient, but then closley follwed by another, say greek yogurt for example? The Protein exceeds the carbohydrate, but there is still an ample amount of carbs, would he count both? Also I feel that counting and measuring your Macro's is an important part mentally. I do understand about not hitting them exact on though because days and days of tedious measuring can take a toll on you. Good Luck!


----------



## Built (Aug 16, 2011)

fitday and forget it. Or do like Sassy suggests, but keep in mind, Sassy's been at this for a long time and could probably just eyeball-measure her food to get down to leaner than most of us will ever be. 

If you're newer at this and want results, measure your food, use a tracking program, and trust it for the daily totals. 

My .02

(and for the record, when I track, I count everything)


----------



## the_warchief (Aug 20, 2011)

Built said:


> fitday and forget it. Or do like Sassy suggests, but keep in mind, Sassy's been at this for a long time and could probably just eyeball-measure her food to get down to leaner than most of us will ever be.
> 
> If you're newer at this and want results, measure your food, use a tracking program, and trust it for the daily totals.
> 
> ...


 
For sure brotha! FITDAY is a great way to journal all your foods!


----------



## ExLe (Aug 20, 2011)

Ya, I use fitday. This is why I started the thread. I put my daily meals and didn't relize how much protein I was getting from all my carbs, it added about 60 grams more. I never counted these proteins before, but fitday added all my proteins together, I wasn't sure if I should adjust it by removing these proteins on the fitday or not. Thanks all for the feedback


----------



## thomassj (Aug 22, 2011)

if you eat oatmeal with another protein source along side (eggs, chicken, etc) the amino acids will combine and form complete proteins with the incomplete protein from the oatmeal so yes i do count it


----------



## djash (Aug 22, 2011)

ExLe said:


> Do you guys count the protein from your carbs for your daily protein needs? I have heard some say they count if you eat them with a protein source (chicken,steak,eggs) and others say they don't count because they are not complete.


 
I dont think people count them in to be honest


----------



## djash (Aug 22, 2011)

hunter121 said:


> You can count them or don't, it really won't make much of a difference.


 
I dont count them, but youre right, doesnt make that much difference


----------



## Dannie (Aug 22, 2011)

ExLe said:


> Do you guys count the protein from your carbs for your daily protein needs? I have heard some say they count if you eat them with a protein source (chicken,steak,eggs) and others say they don't count because they are not complete.




What? 
There is no protein in carbohydrates. 


oooh now i get you.
No I dont count *plant-based (vegan) protein*.


----------



## acewragge (Aug 23, 2011)

I never count them.


----------

